# Intermittent Windshield Wiper Issue



## 96.maxima.guy (Jul 26, 2006)

Ever since I purchased my 2002 Maxima SE 3 years ago there has been a problem with the intermittent wipers. For the first several minutes of using wipers on intermittent, they hesitate at like 2 o'clock on the way up, then again at 12 o'clock and then at 3 o'clock on the way back down. I say hesitate, but they actually completely stop at each spot for a second and then continue the cycle up (or down, depending where the previous hesitation was). 

The problem seems to go away after heavy use...like maybe they get "warmed up" and work fine afterward. 

There is no hesitation if the wipers are in the "On" position, nor is there an issue in the "On Fast" position. If I run the cleaner, it washes normally, but then as it finishes the cycle they sometimes stop in one of the previous trouble locations (2, 12 or 3 o'clock). To resolve I can push up on the wiper handle putting it in manual "On" mode and then release once the wipers return to their resting position. 

I am in AZ, so it's not a huge issue as it rains rarely, and never snows, etc., but I would like to know if anybody else has had an issue like this and what you did to fix it. 

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## EvilPotato (Sep 6, 2005)

like any other car, the symptoms you described points to an intermittent relay solder failure. it happens to any other PCB mounted relay actually. the mechanical action of the relay knocks the solder loose. nissan likes to call the part you need "amplifier assembly". normal people just call it a wiper relay, runs about 20-50 bucks, or you can re-solder the relay pins back onto the board. i don't know where yours is located but i found mine under the dash next to the glovebox (96 sentra)


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

2002 Maximas have the wiper amp built into the combination switch, unlike the many Nissans that have a seperate wiper amp.


----------

